# Baked Ziti



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN (Aug 10, 2010)

Just thought I'd share a picture of my Homemade Baked Ziti for our herf tomorrow with the Garage Days Crew.........










The trick to a good Baked Ziti is in how you prepare the Ricotta Cheese!!!!

Its a Olde World secret......Do you know it?????


----------



## Arnie (Jan 5, 2009)

When I cooked in Italian restaurants we mixed ricotta, a little mozzarella, parmesan, salt and pepper and a generous portion of minced flat Italian parsley. 

Your baked ziti looks great.


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

I love baked Ziti but have never made it. Yours looks sooooooo good.
I don't know the Old World secret, please share?


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN (Aug 10, 2010)

You add 1 egg per LB of Ricotta Cheese and whip it with a mixer to incorporate as much air as possible. Thats how ya get it to rise like a cake!!!!!! Dont forget the dried basil !!!!!!!!


----------



## Arnie (Jan 5, 2009)

AJ FERNANDEZ FAN said:


> You add 1 egg per LB of Ricotta Cheese and whip it with a mixer to incorporate as much air as possible. Thats how ya get it to rise like a cake!!!!!! Dont forget the dried basil !!!!!!!!


We never used egg, precisely because we didn't want it to rise. Since there is no flour in the cheese mixture and no gluten structure, the cheese will collapse as it cools and leave an empty space. Not good in a restaurant lasagna. I knew one chef who used basil in his ricotta mix. I never did. But those are really just differences of style, the basics are the same.


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

AJ FERNANDEZ FAN said:


> You add 1 egg per LB of Ricotta Cheese and whip it with a mixer to incorporate as much air as possible. Thats how ya get it to rise like a cake!!!!!! Dont forget the dried basil !!!!!!!!


Sounds great, going to be rainy here today so maybe we will head to the grocery and make some today. I am hungry already.
Thanks for sharing your "ancient secret".
Will let you know how it comes out.


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN (Aug 10, 2010)

Arnie said:


> We never used egg, precisely because we didn't want it to rise. Since there is no flour in the cheese mixture and no gluten structure, the cheese will collapse as it cools and leave an empty space. Not good in a restaurant lasagna. I knew one chef who used basil in his ricotta mix. I never did. But those are really just differences of style, the basics are the same.


I never had a problem with the cheese as it cools!!! It should stay nice and firm, mine always do!!!!


----------



## Mr_Black (Dec 1, 2010)

Yum!! Looks great! I wish I were there! Enjoy yourselves!!


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

F'n Yummmmmmmmmmmm is right.
That thing is coming here !!!!

AWESOME

See you in a couple hours Bro.


----------



## Arnie (Jan 5, 2009)

AJ FERNANDEZ FAN said:


> I never had a problem with the cheese as it cools!!! It should stay nice and firm, mine always do!!!!


That's good to know.

I learned to cook Southern Italian food from a lady from Little Italy in New York. She was really funny. Professional kitchens were and still are dominated by men. It's a high testosterone environment. Marie would sometimes feel compelled to defend herself and she'd say,"Look at me, I'm 4 and a half feet tall and 5 feet wide, I didn't get this way because my food sucks." She was adamant about "no eggs" in the ricotta. But as I say, it's a different style, and if it works for you that's great.

Enjoy your herf!!


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN (Aug 10, 2010)

Arnie said:


> That's good to know.
> 
> I learned to cook Southern Italian food from a lady from Little Italy in New York. She was really funny. Professional kitchens were and still are dominated by men. It's a high testosterone environment. Marie would sometimes feel compelled to defend herself and she'd say,"Look at me, I'm 4 and a half feet tall and 5 feet wide, I didn't get this way because my food sucks." She was adamant about "no eggs" in the ricotta. But as I say, it's a different style, and if it works for you that's great.
> 
> Enjoy your herf!!


Thanks Bro we should all be fat and happy at the herf today!!! Yeah I hear ya on different ways for different people!!! With the eggs it comes out with the consistency of cheesecake!!!! I love it that way and boy is it rich!!!!!


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN (Aug 10, 2010)

GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> F'n Yummmmmmmmmmmm is right.
> That thing is coming here !!!!
> 
> AWESOME
> ...


She is getting all warmed up now brother and YES that thing is going there!!!! Should be in the garage in less than an hour brother.......:rockon:


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

Can you say "FAT AND HAPPY"










Thanks Rob, and it was really good seeing you again....even if you DIDN'T bring the cheesy goodness.

It was a scaled down Garage from normal. But Just as GREAT a time.
and the food !!!!!!


----------



## baderjkbr (Jun 21, 2010)

I can. I'm fat and happy. Thanks Rob.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Looked good, so pissed I had to cancel again  always a good time!


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN (Aug 10, 2010)

Glad to see an empty pan!!!!!!


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

At least someone was glad. Rob, I was saddened by the sight of that empty pan. Of course right after I finished off all of it I was feeling a little......
full, I think would be the politically correct responce.
Thanks again, love ya Bro. See ya soon.
You are a GRAND additioin to the Garage.
B



AJ FERNANDEZ FAN said:


> Glad to see an empty pan!!!!!!


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

So sorry I had to look at that empty pan. I am hungry all over again and love pasta for breakfast.
Glad you had good Herf.

We did not make it to the grocery so hopefully the wife will get there this week. I got to have some!!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

AJ FERNANDEZ FAN said:


> Just thought I'd share a picture of my Homemade Baked Ziti for our herf tomorrow with the Garage Days Crew.........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WE have a secret in my family too. We don't boil the ziti they get mixed with the sauce and ricotta raw. This also saves on have to drain the excess moisture through cheese cloth that is in the ricotta. Add Mozzarella fresh is best don't worry about the excess moisture the ziti are going to suck it up. Works for Lasagna too.
:grouphug::humble::first:


----------



## Mr_Black (Dec 1, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> WE have a secret in my family too. We don't boil the ziti they get mixed with the sauce and ricotta raw. This also saves on have to drain the excess moisture through cheese cloth that is in the ricotta. Add Mozzarella fresh is best don't worry about the excess moisture the ziti are going to suck it up. Works for Lasagna too.
> :grouphug::humble::first:


Thats pretty much how I was told to do it. It works great!


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN (Aug 10, 2010)

GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> At least someone was glad. Rob, I was saddened by the sight of that empty pan. Of course right after I finished off all of it I was feeling a little......
> full, I think would be the politically correct responce.
> Thanks again, love ya Bro. See ya soon.
> You are a GRAND additioin to the Garage.
> B


Glad to make the cut brother!!!!! I love all my GARAGE Days Brothers!!!!!!


----------

